# Anyone from Slovenia? Slovene support groups?



## Anabanana13 (Oct 16, 2015)

I was wondering if there is anyone from Slovenia on this site. I would love to talk to some Slovene people if anyone would be interested  Or if maybe anyone knows about any anonymous support groups in Slovenia that deals with social anxiety? Feel free to respond  

P.S.: It feels very strange to me to write in Slovene on this site so I wrote everything in English


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Men je malo čudno se pogovarjat v ang, čeprav sma oba slovenca, tak da ti bom kar v slovenščini pisal. Torej, kar se tiče skupin za pomoč (support groups), jih imaš nekatere navedene tukaj: http://www.nebojse.si/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=433&Itemid=66 Te skupine se ne omejujo zgolj na SA, ampak vključujejo razno drugo (depresijo,...). Skupine v Mariboru na žalost ni navedene, načeloma ker je ni.
Ne vem, če slučajno že poznaš stran nebojse.si, vendar je nekaj podobnega kot SAS, s tem da tudi tu ni poudarka zgolj na SA.
Kar se pa tiče nas slovencev tukaj gor, pa odkar sem se jaz novembra prijavil si ti prva sonarodnjakinja, ki sem jo zasledil. Mogoče keri lurka.
Tak da ja. Zdravo


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Ti i nemas SA Ana,ne znam sta se pravis...


----------



## AshenOne (Apr 12, 2017)

Hej, jaz sem tud slovenka


----------

